# Fermentasaurus - pressure bottling



## bearbeerbare (16/6/17)

Hi,

I'm considering getting a Fermentasaurus but was wondering about bottling under pressure. 

If I ferment under pressure what additional equipment will I need to get to bottle the fermented beer under pressure?

My current situation doesn't allow for me to move to kegging.


----------



## razz (16/6/17)

At the least a counter pressure bottle filler, but trying to picture a setup you may need a gas cylinder and regulator. Without a gas cylinder and reg you will eventually find that the pressure will drop in the fermenter and the last of the bottles, if not most of them, will have bugger all pressure. Did you look at the vids on KK website? Do they recommend anything?


----------



## bearbeerbare (16/6/17)

Hi Razz, 
Yes I have watched the kk videos and they just say that it can be done but don't go into specifics about how. It sounds like it's going to be a big expense to get it all set up. Maybe I may should just get the 
Fermentasaurus as a starter for now.


----------



## razz (16/6/17)

bearbeerbare said:


> Hi Razz,
> Yes I have watched the kk videos and they just say that it can be done but don't go into specifics about how. It sounds like it's going to be a big expense to get it all set up. Maybe I may should just get the
> Fermentasaurus as a starter for now.


Kee (KK owner) is a very approachable person, if you send him a message he may find the time to do a YouTube vid of him using a CPBF with the fermenter. He also is a member here and may see your initial post and provide some feedback. Thinking more about what you want to achieve, if you had at least a CPBF then the vent on the filler can go back to the CO2 disconnect on the fermenter lid and maintain pressure.


----------



## bearbeerbare (16/6/17)

Awesome. Thanks!
I will try send him a message


----------



## Lionman (16/6/17)

If you use PET bottles you can get carbonation caps pretty cheap. They work quite well. 

You will need a Co2 bottle though to push the beer out of the fermenter.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/6/17)

To try to bottle from the pressure fermenter is really skipping a stage of conditioning but I'm interested to see if it can be done in a home brew sence.
I recommend kegging after the pressure fermenter. Its like the conditioning tank that you can drink from. To prove the beer is good and I only bottle rarely but its Draught beer, not bottle fermented beer with a yeast cake at the bottom.
You can bottle into PET bottles from the properly conditioned beer if you want to make it portable.
The transfer is done with a jumper lead (beer to beer disconnects on 4-6mm hose) and carbonation caps with the dip tube so the beer fills from the bottom of the bottle etc...
You just unscrew the carb cap enough to (hiss) release the pressure so the bottle will fill. You will get a head of froth that has to release the cap until you see a sudden drop in the frothing of the cap. This is when the froth is purged and you are wasting beer so then tighten. Disconnect beer line, remove carb cap to quickly fit on a plastic cap. The bottles are good for months, years I have kept chilled. As for storing them warm for long time is another wilderness because you may get that tiny bit of air in the bottle that can warp flavours after time but I'm being finicky. And stuffed if I want to store beer that long anyhow etc.


----------



## rude (16/6/17)

Havent got the kk fermenter but pressure ferment also

Always left with a few botts to fill but because its carbed its a pain

Had an idea to lengthen the beer line which I use with a bottle filler to lesson the foam

Last one was the worst being a Kolsch which I added some dex to get the carb where I wanted it

Only got 1/2 500ml stubbs full rest was foam

Funny enough drank fairly quickly leaving yeast behind beer was good

CBPF would be nice but dont want to fork out the doush

Thinking I might need metres of beer line say 6 there is a chart around to calculate for pour


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/6/17)

Its about the pressure. Transfering under pressure, cold. Is the only way to Draught to bottle.
In my home brewing experience anyway. Good cold conditioning to bottle, under pressure, all the way.


----------



## bearbeerbare (17/6/17)

So would a cpbf, co2 and fittings be required to transfer under pressure to bottle. 

I'm using glass bottles so carb caps won't work


----------



## Lionman (21/6/17)

bearbeerbare said:


> So would a cpbf, co2 and fittings be required to transfer under pressure to bottle.
> 
> I'm using glass bottles so carb caps won't work



Yep, and some gas/beer line and regulator. 

CPBF - $100
CO2 bottle - $180
CO2 regulator - $50
1x grey ball lock disconnect - $7
1x black ball lock disconnect - $7
8x hose clamps - few bucks 
T piece gas line splitter - few bucks
About 8m beer line. - $20

1m of line connected to the regulator with a T piece on the end. 
2m of line from the T piece with grey disconnect on the end.
2m of line from the T piece with the CPBF on the end. 
3m of line connected to CPBF with black disconnect on the end.

I suggest using John Guest push fittings for easy assembly/disassembly, but they will cost a bit more. 

It won't be cheap anyway if buying it all new. Prices are estimates but looks to be close to $350

May as well get a keg setup.


----------

